# Lifestyle and training log



## MrBafner (Jul 9, 2021)

I have always used written training books to keep a record of activity. Use to use MyFitnessPal several years for diet, but these days I have a written meal plan and weight just about everything. A bit of a rant about my training history.
Got told by my endocronologist in 1987 to hit the gym we I'll be on test for a long time and I may as well take advantage of it. So joined a gym and started training, bought every bodybuilding & mens health magazine there was and read everything. Bought a Weider gym along with the Weider training principle and trained at home as much as possible.
Smoked shitload of weed and ate heaps of food, was 72kg when I started.
Only took test up until the mid 90's when I joined a pretty rough gym inside a pub, competed in a powerlifting comp in 96 at 84kg which was pretty cool for me (bench 120kg, deadlift 180kg and squated 120kg)
Got married, had kids .. did the family thing while training at home on my Weider bench (sold it in 2008 with all my bodybuilding magazines - big mistake). Wife got sick .. I weighed 135kg and together we started walking in the morning - first walk, no shit was around 500m and we where drained.
Within 2 years we where both members of a gym and did heaps of classes and cardio .. I did weights daily, weight come down to 96kg.
Then it got a bit simple, so we stepped it up and did Crossfit, got the 2 kids involved and together we went to as many xfit comps we could, until I did something to a artery or something in my left arm - couldn't even do a pushup for ages, hurt so much. Had heaps of therapy.
Best thing I did was go to the gym and lift light weights and worked my way up to as heavy as I could go .. then I treated most of gym sessions like a Crossfit session - supersets, trisets, range of reps, time between sets, .etc.
I needed more so I bought a leg press, and few other machines and worked out between times at the gym, felt great.
I drove down the coast and went to a bodybuilding comp with my wife and ran into a friend that I had made over Instagram. So my wife and I both set a goal to compete the following year.
Loved the idea of going full carnivore keto and it was amazing for the full year and I had gotten down to around 6% bodyfat weighing 85kg and I won the competition in masters and over-all. Our son was so pumped he was screaming, jumping up, waving his arms .. he loved it so much, he joined the gym and wanted to do bodybuilding. Really motivated me to be even better - so employed a coach for the 3 of us, went from carnivore keto to carb-cycling.
I wasn't a fan at all of the new diet .. but did it, trained hard and the 3 of us travelled 1200km to do another comp.Only 4 bodybuilders in the comp, but again I won.
So the 3 of us become focused on competing more .. I won the state championships in season A and was invited to compete in the world championship - I agreed, paid the 640 Euro entry fee. That comp was 5 months away at that time so we tightened the diet, trained differently and spent a lot of time posing.
The 3 of us competed in 2 more competitions - I only placed, but my wife and son was amazing.
Worlds was amazing, learnt so much - had breakfast, lunch, dinner with the entire Ukrainian, Spanish and German teams. Some countries only had 1 to 4 competitors .. 800 bodybuilders in total. Every entrant receives a amature international bodybuilding passport, so you can enter any amature comp without qualifying.
I was invited to compete in a couple of other countries in March 2020 and I got really excited, competed in a comp in February with my wife and son and on that day Covid lock down started. No international travel and everything cancelled for months.
I still trained at home but my diet went to shit  and I put on a fair bit of weight - purely out of depression, wasn't motivated .. lost interest. 2020 was a wipe out, my passport bodybuilding passport expired and that was the end of that.
So at the beginning of this year I got a new coach, super strict diet and went from 97kg to 85kg in 16 weeks, reaching 7% bf and got an abscess and the side of my mouth puffed up and I couldn't smile at all. Went on anti-biotics and filled in, still competed as I had already paid all the fees and travelled down there.
The following week I went to Sydney and competed there as well .. met some great bodybuilders and was the most amazing comp, really loved it.
So that's where I've been .. I'm at an age where the kids have grown up and left home, my wife wants to travel the world and I love bodybuilding, lifting weights and conditioning my body. So I want to aim for another big show, not worlds.

This Covid thing is out of control and I feel the rest of 2021 will be a wipe for most comps .. so, I'm going to bulk up for a little while. There is no international travel for a few years, so am using some substance that I haven't done before. I'm planning on competing in October, but will be horrible to go through all of that to be cancelled, still will try.

My current training program is for my home gym.

Mon - quads / triceps / calves
Leg Press - 7x10
Leg Extension - 7x10
Squats - 4x14
Close Grip Bench = 5x10
Tricep pushdowns - 5x10
One Arm Tricep Ext - 5x10
Seated Calf Raise - 3x15
Hacksquat Calf Raise - 3x15

Tue - chest / biceps
Incline Bench Press - 5x10
Incline DB Press - 5x10
Decline DB Flys - 5x10
Decline DB Press - 5x10
Cable EZ Bar Curls - 5x10
One Arm Cable Curls - 5x10
Preacher Curls - 5x10

Wed - back / rear delts
Prone Wide Grip Bent Over Rows - 7x10
Lat Pulldowns - 5x10
DB Incline Row - 5x10
Wide Grip Pull-up - 5x5
Rear Delt Machine - 5x20
Bent Over Cable Reverse Flys - 5x10
Rope Face Pulls - 5x20

Thur - hamstrings / tricep / calves
Laying Leg Curl - 5x10
Leg Press - 5x10
Stiff Legged Deadlift - 5x10
Cable Tricep Kickbacks - 5x15
Rope Tricep Pushdows (squeeze muscle) - 5x20
Single Arm Tricep Ext Palm Up - 5x10
Seated Calf Raise - 3x15
Hacksquat Calf Raise - 3x15

Fri - shoulders / bicep
Shoulder Press - 5x10
Seated DB Press - 5x10
Side Delt Machine - 5x20
Cable Side Delt Raise - 7x10
EZ Bar Curls - 5x10
DB Curls - 5x12
Preacher Curls - 5x10

Sat - legs / chest
7x10 leg press (feet high)
5x12 leg extension
5x10 incline bench
5x10 incline db press
5x10 decline db press
3x15 cable flys (high)
3x15 cable flys (low)

Diet is pretty simple, nothing fancy
50g oats
60g whey
30g almond butter
(was using water, now switched to almond milk)

150g chicken
150g diced mixed vegies
30g almond butter

150g chicken
150g diced mixed vegies
30g almond butter

150g chicken
150g diced mixed vegies
30g almond butter


150g chicken
150g diced mixed vegies
30g almond butter

300g greek yoghurt
60g whey
30g almond butter

( I do have the occassional cheat meal - love butter chicken with rice on a heavy training day)

Currently drink around 4 to 6 litres of water daily, sometimes a couple of shots of whiskey before bed.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 9, 2021)

A couple of photos with my wife and son


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 9, 2021)

My wife went to Vanuatu for a day trip with her work and we are now in 2 weeks home quarantine.
Finished training shoulders and biceps .. got a great pump in the shoulders.
Had a few gelatin lollies before the workout just for a quick energy hit.


----------



## 1bigun11 (Jul 9, 2021)

Thanks for posting.  Please keep us updated on your competition schedule and prep.  I will be interested to follow....


----------



## Spear (Jul 9, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> My wife went to Vanuatu for a day trip with her work and we are now in 2 weeks home quarantine.
> Finished training shoulders and biceps .. got a great pump in the shoulders.
> Had a few gelatin lollies before the workout just for a quick energy hit.


Where abouts do you live at? Fiji? 

I spent years overseas working in the Marshall Islands. Small world!


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 9, 2021)

Spear said:


> Where abouts do you live at? Fiji?
> 
> I spent years overseas working in the Marshall Islands. Small world!


Nah, live in Australia, my wife is in the airforce and they did a humanitarian drop.


----------



## Spear (Jul 9, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Nah, live in Australia, my wife is in the airforce and they did a humanitarian drop.


Okay, makes sense. Lots of Aussies over there. I became friends with a guys who were on the Royal Australian Navy base, and celebrated Anzac day with them. That was a rough day. Even rougher the next morning.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 10, 2021)

Trained legs and chest and was a terrible session ... cold and windy, froze my balls off.
Diet was ok, did have a feed of butter chicken after the workout ... soo hungry today, needed more fluid.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 10, 2021)

Trained legs a and was a terrible session ... cold and windy, froze my balls off.
Diet was ok, did have a feed of butter chicken after the workout ... soo hungry today, needed more fluid.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 12, 2021)

Trained quads, triceps and calves today. Was pretty good ... had to improvise on the leg press.

Food wise is average .. had some extra calories .. I'm ok with that.

Leg press was 340kg and had to use dbs to make up the weight.






						Leg press at home : MrBafner
					

Posted in the MrBafner community.




					www.reddit.com


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 13, 2021)

Before going to bed i found the bag I took to my last comp and found bottles of supplements I had forgotten all about.
Vitamin C, magnesium, potasium, iron ... was only 4 tabs in the iron bottle ... so I popped them before going to bed. About 40 minutes went past and I was shaking like a rattle can, could feel the heart pounding .. they were 4 x 25mcg clen tabs.
Never had I ever had that sort of dosage before .. 100mcg of clen is huge in 1 hit, felt extremely uncomfortable all day long. Stumbled a few times and was sure I was going to go down like a bag of shit.
I tried to sleep for ages, finally did get to sleep and damn .. woke I up not much better .. have been feeling pretty bad all day long and not risking raising the heart rate any further tonight.
Have been resting most of the day .. laying down with feet up and pretty much no movement.


----------



## Trump (Jul 13, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Before going to bed i found the bag I took to my last comp and found bottles of supplements I had forgotten all about.
> Vitamin C, magnesium, potasium, iron ... was only 4 tabs in the iron bottle ... so I popped them before going to bed. About 40 minutes went past and I was shaking like a rattle can, could feel the heart pounding .. they were 4 x 25mcg clen tabs.
> Never had I ever had that sort of dosage before .. 100mcg of clen is huge in 1 hit, felt extremely uncomfortable all day long. Stumbled a few times and was sure I was going to go down like a bag of shit.
> I tried to sleep for ages, finally did get to sleep and damn .. woke I up not much better .. have been feeling pretty bad all day long and not risking raising the heart rate any further tonight.
> Have been resting most of the day .. laying down with feet up and pretty much no movement.


Vitimin tabs will be a damn sight bigger than 25mcg of clen


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 13, 2021)

Trump said:


> Vitimin tabs will be a damn sight bigger than 25mcg of clen


Yep, absolutely correct .. iron tablets are usually brown, not dark blue in colour and yes .. usually a little longer and not oval.
Was tired and excited.


----------



## Trump (Jul 13, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Yep, absolutely correct .. iron tablets are usually brown, not dark blue in colour and yes .. usually a little longer and not oval.
> Was tired and excited.


Clen is horrible when your expecting it I bet you felt like death having all that creep up on you


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 13, 2021)

Trump said:


> Clen is horrible when your expecting it I bet you felt like death having all that creep up on you


It has been an experience I never want to feel again. Not comfortable, I was suppose to train chest today and my back, shoulders and arms have been shaking with nervous kind of sensations all day. My legs have been shaking and walking was uncomfortable.
It felt like death last night while laying next to my wife .. I didn't know how to tell her. My breahting was horrible, body was shaking and I my heartbeat was pretty eratic .. all I could think of was don't move, don't elevate my heart rate any further.


----------



## Trump (Jul 13, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> It has been an experience I never want to feel again. Not comfortable, I was suppose to train chest today and my back, shoulders and arms have been shaking with nervous kind of sensations all day. My legs have been shaking and walking was uncomfortable.
> It felt like death last night while laying next to my wife .. I didn't know how to tell her. My breahting was horrible, body was shaking and I my heartbeat was pretty eratic .. all I could think of was don't move, don't elevate my heart rate any further.


Next time take a Xanax to calm you down


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 14, 2021)

Had to make up for yesterday's workout, and it was pretty good. Chest and biceps today and the chest was pumped .. felt good.

A bit fatigued doing the decline db press.

Had some watermelon as my intra and now having a few bourbons and a nice feed as my post workout.

Incline Bench


----------



## Spear (Jul 14, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Incline Bench



Well done!


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 16, 2021)

Back and rear delts was a good session .. rained for a bit, not the best training in an outside gym.
Diet is pretty good today .. being in quarantine means lots of treats laying around. Did have a couple of slices of buttered toast with my yoghurt.
Lots of laying around and not a bit in the yard.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 19, 2021)

So much Covid crap going on, borders closing down, extended lockdowns, venues not wanting to host .. all kinds of crap. Have heard that one of the competitions I was going to enter isn't going ahead due to judges not able to cross the border without quarantining for 2 weeks in a hotel at their own expense.

This leaves one show with a possibility to another only if borders opened up, and not in a designated Covid hotspot. Lots of things are swilling around in my head ... I was suppose to switch diet and training this week, but my gut says keep going and just focus on 2022.

Then what happens if we get to 2022 and the same political & media bullshit is going on. Funny enough, they still host football games with 35,000 spectators - but a small bodybuilding competition with maybe 100 people isn't allowed.

This year is now heading to be much worse than 2020 in terms of Covid and just this alone tells me gyms won't promote, sponsors will pull out, limited competitors .. the cost of competing will outway actually competing.

The whole thing really sucks here in Australia .. I watch and see the results of some bodybuilding comps most weekends in other countries and  think why can't they compete like that here. I tell other people and they'll say some stupid bullshit statement like, they are doing for our safety - what a load of horse shit.

So am staying on my current diet .. going to stay with my current workout and my current stack until November and review it then for a February comp.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 21, 2021)

Coming to terms not competing has made me a little more relaxed. I mean my training is good, the overall work, home, diet and training thing is now more versatile.
I think I have found a good compromise in my diet .. nachos. Has a good balance of fats, protein and carbs. Maybe more fats, but that's ok for now.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 22, 2021)

Back and rear delts tonight .. felt like shit when I first started, but went pretty good.

Really love my rear delt machine .. every home gym should have one. Feels so good and hits the spot.

Went to the chemist to fill my script, apparently stocks are completely out on many things. Had to go back to the doctor to get another script for half strength Caverject Impulse Injection. Doctor and chemist said just have a double injection to make full dose. OMG.

Diet was a bit sloppy today, had a packet of chocolate coated peanuts. Switching. 

Still in home isolation for another 2 days, the wife is off again in a few weeks putting us back into isolation.

https://www.reddit.com/user/MrBafne...hine/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 22, 2021)

Absolutely love Caverject .. I think 10ml, half dose is the ideal dosage. When the wife still fucking while on top grabbing you and fucking, until she has had enough and your cock is drenched in her cum is so fulfilling.
My cock stays so hard for ages, but the 10ml dosage doesn't throb like the 20ml.
If she wanted another go I'm confident it's good for another 20 minutes.

I'm  pretty impressed with the 10ml dose ... I have another 23 injections at this dosage, lots of fun to be had, especially in lockdown.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 23, 2021)

Rained all day and the gym is drenched making it so cold I couldn't train today.
Bought the material for the final stages of the roof over the gym and will have it finished in the next couple of days.
My home gym takes up the space of 12.5m long x 5.4m wide.
I do get to do stuff like lunge walks around the pool and do a bit of sunbaking during the average day.
Should be a clear day tomorrow and will do today's workout tomorrow.
Diet was pretty good .. finding I need more fibre, yet eating so many vegetables. Might need to add Lupin flakes or a fibre supplement.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 24, 2021)

Such a good day training hamstrings, triceps and calves ... finished by 4.30pm and went to get a feed and there was nothing to eat.
So went and had a good feed of chicken and vegies.
Here is a link of me doing one legged hamstring curls on my leg extension machine. Maybe not the best angle, but they feel pretty good.
https://www.reddit.com/user/MrBafne...urls/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 26, 2021)

Had an amazing shoulder session using the machines at the gym.
Started with 5x10 @90kg seated shoulder press machine.
Did a few other things, then side delts .. absolutely destroyed me. So much pain, it was incredible.
Heaps of wind around at the moment making it difficult to build the roof over my gym. It's coming along nicely, a couple more days to go on it. Just the strapping and roofing iron to go on .. will be 960 roofing screws used to put on the sheets.

https://www.reddit.com/user/MrBafne.../?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x&context=3


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 26, 2021)

Not sure how I didn't see your journal here before, but looks great. Keep up the good work and congrats on all of the success you've had!


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 27, 2021)

Thats a bad ass set up man. Id never leave my house if i had that.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 27, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> Thats a bad ass set up man. Id never leave my house if i had that.


It's pretty good .. will post a pic when the food is finished.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 27, 2021)

A huge chest pump in today's session .. I love the feeling and looks a bit freeky.
Dropped my wife off at her work and used the gym there to train. Got roused at as my singlet was too revealing and too much skin showing within this covid environment .. fuck me, really? .. sure it is a stringer singlet and not even loose. Singlets within that gym must cover upto the armpits.
Not to worry, will have to get a baggy shirt to wear.
Finished the roof over my gym today .. just need to get some guttering and downpipes.
Am pretty stoked, am going to train triceps pretty hard and start planning some solar lighting.
will be going back into 2 weeks home iso  soon .. so the guttering will have to wait.
Here is a video inside the gym and a photo from the kitchen.

https://www.reddit.com/user/MrBafne...done/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 27, 2021)

That is one nice setup man.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 27, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> That is one nice setup man.


Thank you .. is my creation for the past 3 years. All the concrete you see, and a bit more around the house, totallying 64 tonne I mixed with a shovel and cement mixer.
But now with the roof, lots of sun baking, lifting weights (even when it rains) and soon will setup a bbq area so I can cook while working out.


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 27, 2021)

You mixed 64 tons of concrete by yourself?????!!!!  Holy shit man.  That is just as impressive as the gym.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 30, 2021)

Has been a couple of rough days .. work wise, people are just throwing work at me at the moment. Still managed to get in a couple of good workouts. I am one workout behind.
My wife flew to East Timor on Tuesday and comes back today, meaning another 2 weeks of quarantine at home. Yes .. another 2 weeks of sunbaking, gym, eating, working and a bored wife that just wants to have sex and drink alcohol all the time.
Feeling pretty good that I dropped boldernone from the stack, but have replaced it with tren .. love tren, only 300mg a week is all I'm having. But damn, my wife is so naughty in some of my dreams .. I think she loves Coverject more than me. Go for ages until I lose my load and because it's still hard for ages she wants more. Lets go downstairs and fuck all over the gym, or on the sunbeds, her favourite is on the incline bench .. I had to buy one for upstairs, because late at night it's like 6deg celcius and being naked in that isn't my thing, but hey - she goes for it.
The person I bought the incline bench from has just spent a fortune on a complete gym and shoved into his gym, absolutely nowhere to move. Would have cost thousands buying all new stuff, yet I think his gym is unusable. He would have to have his legs on something while doing bench press ..anyway, not my problem, but I did get a good bench - I'm calling it the love bench.

Am going to train hamstrings pretty soon and then shoulders and triceps. Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## MrBafner (Jul 31, 2021)

1st day in quarantine and life is pretty good.
Got a lot of work done and yet it is absolute chaos out there.
Half of the state went into lockdown today and no shit every person over the age of 60 hit the supermarkets ... they where packed. Absolutely crazy and I'm not sure with these lockdowns.
Am currently sitting at 98kg, holding a bit of water and bf is going up, as expected.
Loving the roof over the gym and well worth the money spent.
Here is a vid of some sets of 12 dv shoulder presses.

https://www.reddit.com/user/MrBafne...ress/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## MrBafner (Aug 2, 2021)

Have decided to change my diet in an extreme way. Not many people will like the diet I will be having, many people will object. I will be in lockdown most of the time for the remaining of the year, so am changing things for this new lifestyle.


Switching my diet for growth ...
Calories 6,344
Carbs 42
Fats 523
Protein 306
Sodium 1,956
Sugar 23

Virgin olive oil - Oil, 4 table spoon
Xl Egg, 6 xl egg
Pauls - Pure Cream, 120 ml
Coles - Chicken breast skinless, 300 grams
Kraft - Crunchy Peanut Butter, 2 Tbsp. 30 g
Coles - Australian Butter Unsalted 250g, 40 g

Pauls - Pure Cream, 120 ml
Coles - Grated Tasty Cheese, 50 g
Coles - Rump Steak, 250 g
Coles - Australian Butter Unsalted 250g, 40 g

Pauls - Pure Cream, 120 ml
Xl Egg, 6 xl egg
Virgin olive oil - Oil, 4 table spoon
Anabolix - primal whey protein, 50 gram

Wild Turkey® Bourbon Whiskey - Alcohol, 5 ounce
Pauls - Pure Cream, 120 ml
Coffee - Brewed from grounds, 3 cup (8 fl oz)
Coles - Australian Butter Unsalted 250g, 45 g


----------



## MrBafner (Aug 4, 2021)

Have been doing a couple of heavy lifts.
Changed the diet to carnivore keto ... illuminating carbs, not completely, just 50g a day.
Will raise the cholesterol levels, both LDL and HDL to boost testosterone levels somewhat.
Last time I did carnivore keto my cholesterol reached 15.3.
First 2 weeks is real hard, headaches, feeling sick, ketosis feelings .. but it's nice after that.

Here is some 130kg incline bench .. only 3 reps, trying to work up to 6.

https://www.reddit.com/user/MrBafne...ench/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share


----------



## MrBafner (Aug 12, 2021)

Haven't had to much to report .. training is going well, is consistent. Only doing 3 hours a week of cardio.

The new diet is pretty nice, I do not get "the pump" as I do when eating lots of carbs, I get doms .. but no pump. This is only because I'm limiting carbs .. the pump was a bit much in some movements and was pretty painful trying to finish the required sets. Take away the carbs and that problem is gone.

Wanting to put some solar panels on the roof of the gym, have to pull everything out of the gym and going to strengthen the supports of the post and add one wall so I can put some stuff up there to motivate and increase the focus.

Then .. solar panels and lights then more night time training. Sun goes down here at the moment at 5.30pm and it's dark, sure I have a few small solar powered lights, but they aren't bright.

Last day in quarantine tomorrow .. the wife is off again next week, when she comes back am into another 2 weeks quarantine and I'm fine with that. Nothing but work, working out in the gym, wifey time and damn she is so beautiful to me. Really respect my time with her .. we are becoming alcoholics, but the sex is so damn good.


----------



## MrBafner (Aug 15, 2021)

Horrible last couple of days .. haven't trained, diet has been real shit. Mindset is all over the place and am powerless at the moment. I just want to spend as much time with my wife, enjoy her and make her feel so loved before she leaves for that horrible place.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 15, 2021)

Ive seen you post that she recently went to East Timor. I don’t know the story behind your wife’s work an travel. Can you share or is it private?  Sounds like it’s hell on both of you at times.


----------



## MrBafner (Aug 15, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Ive seen you post that she recently went to East Timor. I don’t know the story behind your wife’s work an travel. Can you share or is it private?  Sounds like it’s hell on both of you at times.


I'm not allowed to say, it might put lives at risk. But this headline tells you whats going on.

"Aussie troops to head to Afghanistan to rescue hundreds from Kabul​The rapid advance of the Taliban on Kabul has forced the Government to embark on a mercy dash to Afghanistan to rescue hundreds."


----------



## MrBafner (Sep 13, 2021)

A lot has been happening in life .. gym and diet has been ok. I now have solar power and lights in the gym which means I can train a lot longer than what I had been. Also means I can early morning weight sessions.
I have purchased another 80kg of olympic weights for the leg press .. I stacked it to 360kg and did 10 reps.
My wife is now out of the Afghanistan thing and luckily only flew into Kabul several times and helped load refugees onto the C17 aircraft and return to safety .. the last time she flew out of Kabul was when a bomber blew himself and killed all those people, the plane she was on had left 30 minutes prior - wow.
On the down side I was driving to a bodybuilding posing session that the IFBB was hosting and travelling along a major road, the elderly driver who was 85yo that was in front of me slammed on his brakes and come to a complete halt. No vehicles in front of him, completely deaf and no hearing aid, his wife screaming at him and telling me that they just had the brakes repaired .. WTF?
Of course I slammed on my brakes and just hit their tow ball causing what appeared to be minimal damage (photo attached).
Unfortunately for me, the car I was driving the insurance had lapsed .. my wife does all of that stuff. Received the repair bill that is for just over $4,800.
They replaced the rear bumper, boot lid and everything in between. I tried to find a solicitor to fight it, absolutely crazy a person could slam on their brakes from 80km to a complete halt on a major road that didn't have any traffic issues. The law states, even if they brake excessively the person at the rear should be at a distance where they wouldn't hit the vehicle in front of them.
OMG, would never have thought it was $4,800 of damage.
My wife is nearly out of hotel quarantine .. it is just like a jail cell in a hotel. She isn't allowed to past the front door, is no open windows and has a whole heap of conditions that are all accompanied with massive monetary fines - smallest being $1000.
Tomorrow is our 25th wedding anniversary and will be spending it alone. Going to do a wicked chest session and biceps session.
Hopefully life will be back to normal soon and can start training / dieting properly.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 13, 2021)

That sucks!


----------



## MrBafner (Sep 23, 2021)

Life is starting to get back to normal now my wife is home. A lot of negative things have happened, but have worked them all out.
Training is aropund 70% and that's ok, I am trying to bulk up a little .. currently sitting on 103kg, around 25% bodyfat.
Diet is pretty sloppy .. again, 70% is good .. probably why I'm around 25% bodyfat. However, the mindset has been pretty shitty the last couple of months and so much to deal with.
Still a few things to get through, but am getting there.
Trained legs and biceps yesterday .. am doing chest and rear delts today.

Here is a video of me doing some leg press in the home gym.

https://www.reddit.com/user/MrBafner/comments/ptjx1e/leg_press2/


----------



## MrBafner (Sep 26, 2021)

As the wifey is constantly changing shift with her work .. I need to adjust my workouts around the time I spend with her.

So times of training is a little different and something I'm not adjusted towards. Workouts will now be shorter - one in the morning and the other in the afternoon. Her starting times in the morning are always changing from 4am to 7am and she wants to get back into training like she use too .. so, when she starts at 4am .. we get up at 2am and train for 30 minutes - when she starts at 7am, we train at 5am.

Her alternating weeks she does afternoon shifts .. starts at 2pm and finishes at 10pm .. so the morning workout will be around 8am and the afternoon workout will be around 11pm.

After she goes to work .. I will do a 5km walk with my boy Ned (the dog) .. then when she gets home, she can walk him again for another 5km while I finish work. This is for the morning shift .. when she is on the afternoon shift we will walk the dog together.

Then when I am finished my work for the day I  will do the afternoon workout - and the times will always alter. Just trying to get into a routine without any set times put in place - all times are dynamic that can change on a daily basis. Not sure how this will pan out, but willing to give it a try.

MON Morning - Biceps / Calves
Cable EZ Bar Curls - 5x10
One Arm Cable Curls - 5x10
Preacher Curls - 5x10
Leg press calf raises - 5x15
Hacksquat Calf Raise - 3x15

MON Afternoon - Quads
Leg Press - 7x10
Leg Extensions - 7x10
Hack Squat (quad emphasis) - 5x10

TUE Morning - Back
Prone Wide Grip Bent Over Rows - 7x10
Lat Pulldowns - 5x10
DB Incline Row - 5x10
Wide Grip Pull-up - 5x5

TUE Afternoon - Triceps
Close Grip Bench = 5x10
Tricep pushdowns - 5x10
One Arm Tricep Ext - 5x10
Seated Calf Raise - 3x15

WED MORNING - Chest
Incline Bench Press - 5x10
Incline DB Press - 5x10
Decline DB Flys - 5x10
Decline DB Press - 5x10

WED AFTERNOON - Rear Delts
Rear Delt Machine - 5x12
Bent Over Cable Reverse Flys - 5x10
Rope Face Pulls - 5x20

THURS MORNING - hamstrings
Laying Leg Curl - 5x10
Leg Press - 5x10
Stiff Legged Deadlift - 5x10

THURS AFTERNOON - triceps / calves
Cable Tricep Kickbacks - 5x15
Rope Tricep Pushdows (squeeze muscle) - 5x20
Single Arm Tricep Ext Palm Up - 5x10
Seated Calf Raise - 3x15
Hacksquat Calf Raise - 3x15

FRI MORNING - shoulders
Shoulder Press - 5x10
Seated DB Press - 5x10
Side Delt Machine - 5x20
Cable Side Delt Raise - 7x10

FRI AFTERNOON - biceps
EZ Bar Curls - 5x10
DB Curls - 5x12
Preacher Curls - 5x10

SAT - legs / chest
7x10 leg press (feet high)
5x12 leg extension
5x10 incline bench
5x10 incline db press
5x10 decline db press
3x15 cable flys (high)
3x15 cable flys (low)

Diet changes for this workout
200g basa
100g basmati rice

200g basa
100g basmati rice

200g basa
150g asparagus

200g basa
150g asparagus

200g basa
150g mixed vegetables


----------



## Send0 (Sep 26, 2021)

You are such a hard worker... but what's more commendable is how you adjust your schedule to make sure you always have time for your family.

That's so admirable... With our hobby it becomes really easy to unintentionally become selfish and unaware that others around us still need us.

Great work man, and excellent log!


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 20, 2021)

Change in workout for a while - moderately heavy weights, occassional heavy set

Front and Rear Delts
Behind Neck Press / Front Shoulder Raise - 4x15
Rear Delt Machine / DB Press - 4x15
Cable Rear Delt Raise / Cable Front Delt Straight One Arm Pushdowns 4x15
Hack Squat Calf Raise - 4x15

Back and Triceps
Prone Wide Grip Bent Over Rows / Cable Kickbacks - 4x15
Lat Pulldowns / Straight Bar Cable Pressdown - 4x15
Prone Close Grip Bent Over Rows / Preacher Curls 4x15
Leg Press Calf Raise - 4x15

Chest / Biceps
Incline Bench Press / EZ Bar Curls - 4x15
cable flys (high & low) / One Arm Cable Curl - 4x15
Pec Deck / Preacher Curls - 4x15

Quads / Hamstrings
Leg Press (high & low) - 4x15
Leg Extensions / Leg Curl - 4x15
Hack Squat-  4x15

Go by feel for any rest days .. this season is mostly in the home gym. I do procastinate a bit, but I get the job done.


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 20, 2021)

This is the view of the home gym from the other side of the pool. I have no need to ever leave this place.


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 20, 2021)

Made a mistake in the last one

Front and Rear Delts
Behind Neck Press / Front Shoulder Raise - 4x15
Rear Delt Machine / Seated DB Shoulder Press - 4x15
Cable Rear Delt Raise / Cable Front Delt Straight One Arm Pushdowns 4x15
Hack Squat Calf Raise - 4x15

Back and Triceps
Prone Wide Grip Bent Over Rows / Cable Kickbacks - 4x15
Lat Pulldowns / Straight Bar Cable Pressdown - 4x15
Prone Close Grip Bent Over Rows / Overhead Cable Tricep Extensions - 4x15
Leg Press Calf Raise - 4x15

Chest / Biceps
Incline Bench Press / EZ Bar Curls - 4x15
cable flys (high & low) / One Arm Cable Curl - 4x15
Pec Deck / Preacher Curls - 4x15

Quads / Hamstrings
Leg Press (high & low) - 4x15 (of each)
Leg Extensions / Leg Curl - 4x15
Hack Squat- 4x15


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 22, 2021)

I want to go on vacation in your back yard...


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 22, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I want to go on vacation in your back yard...


People always say live the life you want .. so I made it, shovelled and mixed 64tonne of concrete blend, mixed with over 400 or 500 bags of cement and my wife levelled it out.
Everyday is now like a holiday 😉


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 25, 2021)

A few weeks ago my dog ran out and knocked this lady over on her arse while she was walking on the road. I felt real bad, but damn .. he isn't that heavy.
Today come home and she was sitting on the road crying, make-up and shit all over her face ... her kid continually throws stuff at her or keeps hitting and yelling her, he is 8years old.
Woman says the kids father disagrees and the kid has no issue or violent attitudes.
Nothing I can do or say that can help her .. if I was her I'd get the kid into an active sport, something with a good coach - get him active, clean up his diet and have a positive influence in his life.
Then again, what does this kid see that makes him do that to his mother? .. I don't understand but has been fking with my head all day.
She obviously has issues other than her kid .. but I'm so very glad I'm no part of them, well, until today.

Absolutely nothing I can do, but am going to train rear and front delts soon and not even going to worry about. I don't like being dragged in to other peoples drama.


----------



## Yano (Oct 25, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> A few weeks ago my dog ran out and knocked this lady over on her arse while she was walking on the road. I felt real bad, but damn .. he isn't that heavy.
> Today come home and she was sitting on the road crying, make-up and shit all over her face ... her kid continually throws stuff at her or keeps hitting and yelling her, he is 8years old.
> Woman says the kids father disagrees and the kid has no issue or violent attitudes.
> Nothing I can do or say that can help her .. if I was her I'd get the kid into an active sport, something with a good coach - get him active, clean up his diet and have a positive influence in his life.
> ...


For any kid to treat his mother that way , there is way more going on at home behind the scenes ,,, just wow. Our mom was fun and like our best friend but if you crossed that line out would come the hair brush and it was allllll over hahahaa. Yeah that little fella has seen and heard way to much is my guess , sounds like the whole family needs some kind of intervention.


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 25, 2021)

Absolutely .. just screws with me, not my problem - never experienced anything like it, but heck cantt imagine what is going on for a kid to that. 5km jog should sort him out lol


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 25, 2021)

Training rear and front delts, is great having a mirror in the gym.


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 27, 2021)

This is a great little workout ... superset with no rest between body parts.

Don1 set if prone back rows and cable kickbacks with no rest between each ... after cable kickbacks have 1 min rest and do again.

Then onto lat pull-down/straight bar tricep ext no rest between each ... 1 min rest after triceps

Just keep going through the workout like that ... feels great, muscles feel great and you can feel the blood moving around.

Have no pre-workout beforehand ... have 600ml freezing cold water with bcaa and glutamate during the workout.


----------



## MrBafner (Nov 29, 2021)

Pretty much sucks getting old ... this sort of thing becomes a common thing. At least 2 times a day ... no need to donate blood, the body cleans itself out.


----------



## MrBafner (Nov 29, 2021)

finished training quads .. 200 leg press and 100 leg ext .. they are pretty sore, felt good, so stopped there for tonight.


----------



## PZT (Nov 29, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Pretty much sucks getting old ... this sort of thing becomes a common thing. At least 2 times a day ... no need to donate blood, the body cleans itself out.
> 
> View attachment 15742


brooooooo wtf


----------



## MrBafner (Dec 1, 2021)

Trained front and rear delts, weighing 94kg and slowly going down in body fat.
Haven't contributed in a while positively, but all is good and training is going moderately well .. diet is 80% good and 20% crap ... cardio is 1 to 2 hours a day ... sex everyday, sometimes caverject, but mostly just riding on 250mg test a week. Feeling good, am losing a lot of blood from my arse, apparently prostate and other blood work is ok, so just riding it out.


----------



## Yano (Dec 1, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Trained front and rear delts, weighing 94kg and slowly going down in body fat.
> Haven't contributed in a while positively, but all is good and training is going moderately well .. diet is 80% good and 20% crap ... cardio is 1 to 2 hours a day ... sex everyday, sometimes caverject, but mostly just riding on 250mg test a week. Feeling good, am losing a lot of blood from my arse, apparently prostate and other blood work is ok, so just riding it out.
> 
> View attachment 15789


oh shit mate i thought that was a bloody nose from squatting or some non sense. Good luck with that !!


----------



## MrBafner (Dec 1, 2021)

Yano said:


> oh shit mate i thought that was a bloody nose from squatting or some non sense. Good luck with that !!


Thing with lifting heavy is haemorrhoids.. had 6 surgically removed in 2004 and 3 years of solid torture everytime I shit.
Apparently they still bleed.


----------



## MrBafner (Dec 31, 2021)

Have worked out a good diet and workout program. Here is the workout I will be doing for the next few months.

MONDAY - BACK / TRICEPS
Prone Wide Grip Bent Over Rows - 4x15
Tricep Cable kickback - 4x15 

Wide Grip Lat Pulldowns to chest - 4x15
OH Dumbell extensions - 4x15

Medium Grip Seated Rows - 4x15
Reverse Grip Cable Pulldowns - 4x15

Prone Hammer Grip B/Over Rows - 4x15
Palm Up EZ Bar Wrist Curls - 3x15

TUESDAY - QUADS
Squats - 4x15
Leg Extensions - 4x15
Leg Press - 1x40, 1x30, 2x20
Leg Press Calf Raises - 4x10

WEDNESDAY - CHEST / BICEPS
Incline Bench Press - 1x30, 1x20, 2x15
Cable EZ Bar Curls - 4x15

Incline DB Press - 2x20, 1x15, 1x10
Standing Cable Side Curls - 4x12

Cable Flys (high and low) - 4x20
Preacher Curls - 4x15

Pec Deck - 4x10
Hack Squat Calf Raises - 4x15
THURSDAY - HAMSTRINGS
Hack Squat - 1x20, 1x15, 2x10
Lying Leg Curl - 4x15
Bulgarian Split Squat - 4x10 each leg
Palm Down EZ Bar Wrist Curls - 3x15


FRIDAY - SHOULDERS / BACK
Front & Rear Shoulder Press - 4x10
Narrow Grip Lat Pulldowns - 4x15

DB Shoulder Press - 4x10
Narrow Grip Seated Rows - 4x15

Rear Delt Machine - 1x30, 1x20, 2x10
Side Delt Machine - 1x30, 1x20, 2x10
Cable Front Delt Raises - 4x10


----------



## MrBafner (Jan 3, 2022)

Had the last 3 weeks off training ... 60% good on the diet.
Had a great chest and biceps workout, have to work off all this Christmas food.

1st progress pic of the year .. bring on 2022


----------



## MrBafner (Jan 24, 2022)

Had my blood work done the other day and just come back from the doctor.

Here is the latest results .. previous shot of test was 2 weeks prior which was Primoteston 250mg (enanthate)


----------



## MrBafner (Jan 27, 2022)

I haven't posted in a while about training ... my wife is on some terrible shifts and my sleep / training has been all over the place. If I focused on me all the time, I wouldn't see her or have much time with her at all .. not to mention I would get pretty cranky if I didn't get regular sex.

These few weeks and the next few weeks her shift for work has been 6pm to 2.30am .. that is perfect for me. I get a few more naps in, walk the dog for an hour or so, get all my meals in and have more functional workouts.

Todays workout was legs

6 sets of 10 squats - all with 90kg (nothing fancy)
6 sets of 10 elevated squats (ankles on a block of wood) - all with 90kg (nothing fancy)
10 sets of 10 leg press - worked up to 440kg
6 sets of 10 leg extensions - final set was the stack .. 110kg

Diet is pretty good

100gm oats with 50gm whey isolate / water
5 meals of 100mg rice, 100mg chicken and 100mg of frozen mixed vegies

Pretty simple and satisfying


----------

